# Next Up , ED-209



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well here I go again.
My next project is going to be Horizon's ED-209.
Thanks to Scorpitat for the model trade. 
I will post some progress pics. later.
Stay tuned................................
-Jim


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Woohoo! Can't wait!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

There were sagging problems I had with the Horizon kit, and so far I have not fixed gotten back to it to fix them. 

It would gradually lean forward and then eventually fall over on it's 'face'. Also, the arms sagged a bit, and the 'crotch' area would weaken, and both legs would bend a bit and sort of give the figure a bow-legged look. 

I have thought of different things I might try to fix the problems but as I say, I haven't tried anything yet. It definitely needs some sort of internal support, because of it's bulk. 

Mine was never kept in the sun, or by a heater vent and it still did this multiple times. I would re-glue and reposition everything and then the parts would sag again. I finally realized I needed to support it internally, but so far I have not gotten the enthusiasm back to tear it apart yet again to try a more sturdy repair.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I went to Home Depot & bought some expanding foam that I plan to "squirt" inside the armatures. Hopefully it will work.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Some progress.....
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=007.jpg
Added wooden dowels inside the arms in case of future sagging.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=010-1.jpg
Foam & dowel in legs.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...s/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=008.jpg&
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=012.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...s/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=011.jpg&
Not sure if it's overkill but ya never know.
Filling in some gaps.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...s/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=013.jpg&
-Jim


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Looking forward to see what you do with him!

If you need some ideas check out this blog:

http://dorobou.blog.so-net.ne.jp/archive/c2301294842-1


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow!
Thanks Daikaiju1.
Not sure if I can come even close to that.
-Jim


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

You'll do fine. Just thought that one might give some inspiration!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, I hope so.
Got rid rid of the wooden dowels . didn't quite work as well as I planned.
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

A little progress anyways........................
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=002-1.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/.../oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=001-2.jpg
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Having trouble solidifying the beams on the inside of the legs(all 4 sides). As well as the top & bottom.
Any (inexpensive) suggestions would be helpful.
What I would like for them to look like is in 2nd photo.
Thanks,
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Okay, how about is there any 2 part fast drying epoxy that I can get at Home Depot that will allow me to fill & sand the areas in question?
Thanks,:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I think you mean that those parts are resin and aren't fully cured.

If you put it in an oven at 200° for 15 minutes, it should cure.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

JGG, please don't put your vinyl kit, or parts of it in the oven!! you will just end up with a puddle.

How about super gluing styrene strips inside the parts you wish to build up and strengthen? Or glue in some brass rod, say 1mm, and add some 
evergreen angle section over that to make the inside corners?

Just my humble suggestions


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion Daikaiju1 .:thumbsup:
I know better than baking them. I was just trying to figure out a way to do this. Can I get the evergreen from Home Depot?
-Jim


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> Can I get the evergreen from Home Depot?
> -Jim


Probably not; Evergreen is almost exclusively a hobby/art item. You could also try Plastruct products. Also, you might try using square brass tubing to reinforce those areas; I don't have the kit, so I'm not sure of the dimensions you're working with, but you can get it as small as 3/32" square and it would probably provide more long-term stability than styrene.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Update 11/27/10*

I figured it out with with Popsicle sticks, Super Glue & JB Weld.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=001-3.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=002-2.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=003-2.jpg
Don't let this last pic. scare ya, I plan to sand down after "JB" dries.:thumbsup:
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=004.jpg
-Jim


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

It looks like you got a difficult part of that kit figured out.

I like the kit, I just wish it weren't so dang big.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

A little tedious , but worth it.:thumbsup:
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=001-4.jpg&t=1290987490732
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=003-3.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=004-1.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=005.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...ms/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=006.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/.../oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=007-1.jpg

-Jim


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Daikaiju1 said:


> JGG, please don't put your vinyl kit, or parts of it in the oven!! you will just end up with a puddle.
> 
> How about super gluing styrene strips inside the parts you wish to build up and strengthen? Or glue in some brass rod, say 1mm, and add some
> evergreen angle section over that to make the inside corners?
> ...


just passing along what I heard from a pro.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

A little tedious , but worth it.:thumbsup:

Looks good!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks guys.
A little touch up here & there and I can move on to the other sections of the kit.
Need to get a warm place to start priming for paint.
-Jim


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Any more progress made JGG? I am DYING to see how ED is coming along!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for keeping me on "page 1" Scorpitat.:thumbsup:
Very little progress lately. Been doing 12 hours days at work.
I'll keep posting.
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking for some Acme Thread....
3/16 dia. X 90mm long. (or longer)
If anybody can help me out, I would appreciate it.
-Jim


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

When building vinyl figures I always fill the legs with Plaster of Paris. Would that help? Is this the 1/9 one or the 1/6?
Bruce


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Plaster of Paris sounds doable. That way it would fill up every area.
1/9 scale is what I am working with.
-Jim


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

I filled my ED-209 with the foam that comes in aerosol form. 
Doesnt dry too well though, I found that it needed poking a few times for the still wet interior to ooze back out again. Once it had all dried though, it has worked out quite well, nice and light and can be cut off very easily. I used a rapid setting epoxy with wooden dowel to attach pieces through the foam.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Jedipuju,
Great Stuff just never worked for me. I found some 2-part foam at resinspecialties.com or on ebay. Good price too. Doesn't take much to fill my figures' upper body.
Bruce


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Use Bondo - in small amounts. I'm talking the polyester body filler, not the red spot putty intended for gap filling. This works great despite the smell. It takes some getting used to as far as the mixing, and handling, but once you get past that, it's pretty easy to use as a filler for hollow projects. It's cheap too! 

~ Sick of being the God of still needing to get paid


----------



## Ed Wong (Jan 17, 2010)

btbrush said:


> When building vinyl figures I always fill the legs with Plaster of Paris. Would that help? Is this the 1/9 one or the 1/6?
> Bruce


I very rarely poke around this forum since it seems as though this forum and the FSM one deals mostly with military craft models  and I mainly build 1/6 scale "figure models"; go to 
http://wonged.com/models.aspx
But Wow !! It's good to see someone else still building the Horizon kits :thumbsup:

I feel as though I have built most of the Horizon kits in my day, but never did the ED-209 since it was 1/9 scale, so I am not aware of the various parts for that kit. I too was going to suggest filling the parts with Plaster of Paris (PoP). I always fill the lower torso of standing vinyl models with PoP, so as to both add weight so the model will stand without tipping easily; and to prevent the ankles from "buckling". The latter is what happened to my Creature from the Black Lagoon model (one of first vinly kits I built) when I decided not to fill the legs since the webbed feet seem to give the kit enough stability without PoP. Anyway, looking at "in-progress" photos, it seems as though some of these parts are open, so that filling it with PoP is out of the question ?

newbie-poster Ed :wave:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great work so far with a difficult kit...if ever a subject demanded to be produced in styrene then this is it. I'm amazed no Japanese company ever did it, I suppose our next best chance is Moebius...


----------



## Ed Wong (Jan 17, 2010)

miniature sun said:


> Great work so far with a difficult kit...if ever a subject demanded to be produced in styrene then this is it. I'm amazed no Japanese company ever did it, I suppose our next best chance is Moebius...


Aside from fact that RoboCop no longer has enough general interests for any company to want to produce a new ED-209 kit, the other reason may be licensing issues ?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Well a little progress!*

Well a little progress!
Solidified the Shoulder Flaps and added some greeblies. Plus I purchased some Acme Thread for the Leg Rams.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...ms/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=SF1.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/.../oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=012-1.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/.../oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=013-1.jpg
-Jim:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pic of the decals I will be using on ED.
Thanks again Chris!
-Jim


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

You're more than welcome, Jim! What are friends for? That's why I'm here. 

~ Chris


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wait a minute.....................
I thought it was machgo that helped me out.:freak:
-Jim


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

It was....with the decals. Dyonisis helped with the bondo suggestion. Meant to ask you before: how do the decals look size-wise? I assumed they were print ready. Hope I didn't make an ass out of you and me!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

machgo said:


> It was....with the decals. Dyonisis helped with the bondo suggestion. Meant to ask you before: how do the decals look size-wise? I assumed they were print ready. Hope I didn't make an ass out of you and me!


Oh, I stand corrected. Yes, the Bondo suggestion. Thank you.
It appears the decals are going to be the correct size.
Time will tell. Waiting to get primer & paint done then we will both know.
Thanks again, You have been a real help.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

You're more than welcome, Jim! What are friends for? That's why I'm here. 

~ Chris
:tongue:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

machgo said:


> It was....with the decals. Dyonisis helped with the bondo suggestion. Meant to ask you before: how do the decals look size-wise? I assumed they were print ready. Hope I didn't make an ass out of you and me!


 No, it wasn't that. How easily we all forget: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=309607&highlight=ED-209



JGG1701 said:


> Oh, I stand corrected. Yes, the Bondo suggestion. Thank you.
> It appears the decals are going to be the correct size.
> Time will tell. Waiting to get primer & paint done then we will both know.
> Thanks again, You have been a real help.:thumbsup:
> -Jim


I should've put this link in yesterday, I thought this was what you were talking about. My mistake. Sorry, people. _I _assumed, and now I look like an ass! 

~ Other Chris


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> Sorry, people. _I _assumed, and now I look like an ass!
> 
> ~ Other Chris


Don't be sorry.
I did forget. I asked about after market decals and you pointed me in the right direction. And for that , I thank you.
Machgo did the hard part and made them for me. And for that I thank you.
You *BOTH* have been very helpful to me.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Whoops! Didn't see that post, Dyonisis. Sorry for the confusion--no slight intended! I think I jumped into the ED-209 "fray" at another post........

I saved the jpeg off this site, provided by Jim: http://web.archive.org/web/20051203...com/tech/cz_ed209_HorizonED-209Decalsheet.jpg

Using photoshop, I made this: 










All I did was make the background clear, and copy multiple decals for experimentation, replacements, etc. I did no resizing or color adjustments. Fedex/Kinkos made the print pictured above.

Feel free to use--I didn't create the images, just multiplied them. Double-check the size if you save it to your computer--don't know if or how it will change. I can email this as well if you PM me. I am not selling these, as they are not mine. They are already publicly posted for free. :wave:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is the where I found the source of the decals:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=95811&highlight=ed+209
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Update Time!!!*

Well with the weather warming up , I have been making some progress on ED.
Leg rams all but painted. The legs and torso are starting to take shape.
LOTS more to do!

http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0283.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0284.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0286.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0285.jpg
-Jim


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow... VERY nice! The ED-209 was always my favorite part of Robocop, lol... good to see this one being made.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

2 words,

FREAKIN' AWESOME!

So glad ED found a good home AND a modeler to do him proud when I sold him.

Keep it up JGG. Lookin superb, as always!

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

BolianAdmiral said:


> Wow... VERY nice! The ED-209 was always my favorite part of Robocop, lol... good to see this one being made.


Thank you sir.


Scorpitat said:


> 2 words,
> 
> FREAKIN' AWESOME!
> 
> ...


Thanks Scorp!
Hope not to disappoint you.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Dissapoint? SURELY you jest!

Each post blows me away, and makes me proud........

thanks again.
Scorp.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

A little progress.

http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0288.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0287.jpg
Now all I gotta do is find some thick gauge bass guitar string, anyone?
-Jim


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Music shop? OR--picture hanging wire? Picture hanging wire is nice because it's braided, but it depends on the application of course. You can find piano wire at hobby shops. It's very hard to bend though. What diameter does it hafta be?

Nice progress so far. ED-209 was my favorite in the movie also. And your kit looks like it has excellent detail. Really waiting to see this finished!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you machgo, I appreciate the kind words.

I tried a music shop , but they only sell a set of bass strings.
I don't need a set , cost too much!:freak:
The hanging wire I have is the right diameter. To hard to bend at the length.
The bass string diameter that I need has to be no bigger than .075 but no smaller than .070.
-Jim


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Thank you machgo, I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> I tried a music shop , but they only sell a set of bass strings.
> I don't need a set , cost too much!:freak:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> PM sent.


Back at ya!
-Jim


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice.

What is the wire for? There may be alternatives.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've seen a lot of people use solder or some other flexible metal as a core, then wrap thin wire or string around it to make the ribbed tubing/conduits. Might be the way to go.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

cozmo said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What is the wire for? There may be alternatives.


Wire is for the look of hydraulic lines between the brass tubing.



Paulbo said:


> I've seen a lot of people use solder or some other flexible metal as a core, then wrap thin wire or string around it to make the ribbed tubing/conduits. Might be the way to go.


Thanks Paul , I am trying something now.
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

A little more details & primered!

http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0291.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0290.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0294.jpg
-Jim


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

If you are still looking for detailing pieces you might consider some stuff used by the mecha/robot modeling.

Most of the stuff mentioned can be bought at hlj.com or ssm

"A-springs" come in numerous diameters (these are just springs but have the look of a guitar string.

"mesh pipe" or "mecha pipe" usually larger diameters looks like hoses 

If you have a music store nearby maybe if they string guitars ask them for the clipping of the strings. Usually they string up the guitars and cut the excess length which they just throw out typically since they are too short to put on another guitar.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Of course! Should have thought of that. The SSM store carries it here: http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/category/76/scratchbuildingdetailing-supplies.cfm. About 1/4 way down the page - one type is called Fiberglass Braided Sleeving.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you for all the suggestions Gents. 
I appreciate it.:thumbsup:
Meanwhile I have an update!:
I have got the base coat done.
Lots more to do.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=BaseCoat1.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...18/JGG1701/?action=view&current=BaseCoat2.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...18/JGG1701/?action=view&current=BaseCoat3.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...18/JGG1701/?action=view&current=BaseCoat4.jpg
-Jim


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

ED is lookin sweet! All he needs once he's finished, is a base to stand on, with a burned out hulk of an OCP police car beside him. ( Seems like I recall seeing those kits somewhere's )

Great job as always, and patiently waiting for more updates. FABULOUS!

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Scorp!
Couldn't be doing this without ya.
The base suggestion sounds cool.
Sorry for the time between the updates, life is gettin' in the way.
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just want to give a big public thank you to Dyonisis.:thumbsup:
He sent me some guitar strings. It appears that they will work!
Stay tuned.........
-Jim


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm tuned in and turned on!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Scorpitat said:


> ED is lookin sweet! All he needs once he's finished, is a base to stand on, with a burned out hulk of an OCP police car beside him. ( Seems like I recall seeing those kits somewhere's )
> 
> Great job as always, and patiently waiting for more updates. FABULOUS!
> 
> ...


 If you can't find the official kit on feeblebay, maybe you could substitute an '85 Ford Taurus kit (same car). You'd have to scratch make a lightbar, but that wouldn't be too hard to do. Just paint it with black primer, or flat black enamel. You can make your decals for it fairly easy.



JGG1701 said:


> Just want to give a big public thank you to Dyonisis.:thumbsup:
> He sent me some guitar strings. It appears that they will work!
> Stay tuned........
> -Jim


 I'm more than happy to help! :thumbsup: I hope that bass string will be the exact size you need. All the strings I sent you are pure nickel wrap, so they'll never rust, or corrode. Just measure, and cut to the length, and bend to shape - instant control cable! 

~ Chris


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> If you can't find the official kit on feeblebay, maybe you could substitute an '85 Ford Taurus kit (same car). You'd have to scratch make a lightbar, but that wouldn't be too hard to do. Just paint it with black primer, or flat black enamel. You can make your decals for it fairly easy.


The AMT Robocop police car kit would work for a forced persepective display, but the differences in scale between it (1/25) and the ED-209 (1/9) are too great for them to be diplayed side-by-side and still look "realistic".

Now, if there's a 1/8 scale '85 Taurus kit out there...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sneak Peak.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=002-3.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/.../oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=001-5.jpg
-Jim


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Sneak Peak.
> http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=002-3.jpg
> http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/.../oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=001-5.jpg
> -Jim


 Getting there! I can't wait to see this in the built up form, even if it's not complete. Mocked up with the paint on it without decals should be the next step (I hope). 

~ Chris


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Chris,e mail sent.:thumbsup:
Well it's starting to look like something anyway..............................
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/.../oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=004-2.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/.../oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=003-4.jpg
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not to much to report today. Just a little detailed masking & painting. 
Nothing really worth taking pics. of. 
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

With help from Chris (Dyonisis) and his guitar strings.I took a break from masking. (A lot of tape)
And I wanted to give myself a sneak peak of what the future hydraulics would look like so I thought I would share it with you guys.
Please bear in mind that this is a work in progress. 
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Lock-N-Load*

Well all that masking paid off!:thumbsup:
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...o218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=load003.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...o218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=load002.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...o218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=load001.jpg
-Jim


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah! looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Added some more details................
I used set screws that I got from local hardware store to give the impression of "bolt heads".
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=Detailsdetails001.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...01/?action=view&current=Detailsdetails004.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1/?action=view&current=Detailsdetails008a.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=Deatailsdetails003b.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...01/?action=view&current=Detailsdetails007.jpg
-Jim


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good, Jim! Are those actual screws in the body, or painted resin? 

~ Chris


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Chris.
Yes those aer actually set screws.
-Jim


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

That looks great! I can't wait to see it finished with the decals. 

~ Chris


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> That looks great! I can't wait to see it finished with the decals.
> 
> ~ Chris


Me too!
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not much , but progress none the less.................................:thumbsup:

http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=NotMuch005.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...8/JGG1701/?action=view&current=NotMuch003.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...8/JGG1701/?action=view&current=NotMuch002.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...8/JGG1701/?action=view&current=NotMuch001.jpg
-Jim


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

He is looking really good! You gonna keep him show-room-new, or weather him up?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Showroom new.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*More progress pics.*

Sorry for the blurry ones.
Enjoy!
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=LegRamclsups007.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=LegRamclsups006.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=LegRamclsups004.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=LegRamclsups003.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=LegRamclsups002.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=LegRamclsups001.jpg
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Boy it sure is quiet in here.................................
Added details to the leg rams. Wanted to give impression of track gears.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=Legramdtls003.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...GG1701/?action=view&current=Legramdtls001.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...GG1701/?action=view&current=Legramdtls002.jpg
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Back by popular demand I am posting some photos for ya guys.
Now I haven't got the decals on yet or a base made for "ED".
Hopefully the next update.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=BeforeDecals011.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=BeforeDecals008.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=BeforeDecals007.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=BeforeDecals006.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=BeforeDecals005.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=BeforeDecals004.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=BeforeDecals002.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...1701/?action=view&current=BeforeDecals001.jpg
-Jim


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

He really looks sweet! You went the extra mile and it shows! The guitar strings are perfect!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you very much sir.
-Jim


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is one sweet build Jim!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Steve.
Your guys responses mean a lot to me.:thumbsup:
A lot of time, research, & effort went into this build.:freak:
I'm hoping to get the decals on him soon, as well as the base.
-Jim


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for sending me the update link, Jim - I haven't been able to get to the forums lately, life's really gotten in the way this last week, or two. It's amazing what a little patience, and a lot of imagination can do - of course it doesn't hurt to have the right parts in scale when you need them.  

I didn't see the screws mentioned in your post - that was MY fault, I should've read that better - not so much in a hurry. I'm so glad this worked out for you. Now my old strings will have new life in them, and give someone else enjoyment for as long as they live! This is abeauty for sure, which is why I'm here. I want to share what I have in knowledge, and in wherewithall when I can. 

~ Chris


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*ED-209 Completed!!!*

C'est Fini !!!:thumbsup::hat::woohoo:
I wanted to give the base a "rough" look to it, I think I accomplished that.
More pics. at photobucket.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/...GG1701/?action=view&current=completed3002.mp4
-Jim


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The mini movie had a staccato effect I thought was totally appropriate!

Nice!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Can't help myself............................
Sorry.




-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

machgo said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> The mini movie had a staccato effect I thought was totally appropriate!
> 
> Nice!


Thank you machgo. 
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Kurt Kuhn blended my vids. together & added music to enhance my ED.




-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

The bigger , the better huh?
-Jim


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks really cool! great job!

Steve


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

LOVE when a plan comes together! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That model and based turned out fantastic! I had no idea it could look so good.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

_*"Put down your weapons! You now have five seconds to comply!"*_

I love this model! Awesome job! Killer! I love the attention to the details! I just got my hands on the Alien power loader. This is an inspiration to me!!

My other favorite scene is when one of the test subjects tears his own head off. 

:thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you guys!
Here's a few more shots , if interested:
























-Jim


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Trying not to cuss, (family forum) but totally bad-a**!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Phenomenal Jim! If I hadn't seen it for myself, I wouldn't believe it. I'm only able to stop in for a very short moment. I'm borrowing my old lady's laptop since mine blew up. I won't be able to check any replies to this post for a while. Carry on people. 

~ :wave:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> Trying not to cuss, (family forum) but totally bad-a**!





Dyonisis said:


> Phenomenal Jim! If I hadn't seen it for myself, I wouldn't believe it. :wave:


Thank you VERY much! 
-Jim


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nicely done. I was never a fan of the subject or movie,but your model is top notch.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you. 
-Jim


----------

